# Stanks Northern Lights Outdoor Grow........First one.



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

So I am gonna be Running crop king seeds Northern Lights Auto this year Outside.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430928250.515989.jpg

I have placed all 10 beans in water and I am gonna Germ them per Crop king Seeds Method. 15 hour pre soak then to paper towel with NO bag. Let's see if I get 90% Germ Rate. I still think crop king seeds is a great place for a Rookie to buy seeds from.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1430928431.321065.jpg

Let's see how these auto flowers do outside.

Any tips on OD growing is Welcome
Thanks


----------



## snugglebud (May 6, 2015)

Good luck Skank. 

Hopefully you'll get 100% germination.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2015)

Are you going to be organic?  Are they going in the ground?  What is your plan?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2015)

Good luck.  I so want to grow outdoors....


----------



## pcduck (May 6, 2015)

Autos outside?
The outdoor light schedule does not lend itself to autos.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Are you going to be organic?  Are they going in the ground?  What is your plan?




Ummm I think I am gonna go in to Promix and use Medi one from Green planet. I will sprout inside for 30 days then Transplant to 5 Gal pots and probably put the whole pot in the ground still not 100% on what I am gonna do


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 6, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Ummm I think I am gonna go in to Promix and use Medi one from Green planet. I will sprout inside for 30 days then Transplant to 5 Gal pots and probably put the whole pot in the ground still not 100% on what I am gonna do


 
Autos should be planted into final pot from day one...    the deeper the better...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Good luck.  I so want to grow outdoors....




Go for it


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Autos should be planted into final pot from day one...    the deeper the better...




As long as it doesn't get root bound it's fine but I see why you would say that. When it gets root bound it starts to flower


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 6, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> As long as it doesn't get root bound it's fine but I see why you would say that. When it gets root bound it starts to flower


 
has nothing to do with being root bound...  once the tap root hits the bottom growth will stunt...  you said 30 days and most autos ive run have started flowering 15-21 days from seed...  Id go 2gal min from day one...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

So Autos are special and I can sow a seed in a Garbage can? 

If you put a MJ seedling in a huge pot it doesn't do so well autos are Diffrent? 
I have 0 exsprience with them .


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2015)

listen to these folks. I have only grown one auto and i did do the one pot thing. Yes they are very different.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 6, 2015)

Oh I am that's why I stated I have ZERO with Auto Seeds.


----------



## MR1 (May 7, 2015)

JAAM is right, autos don't like to be transplanted, their veg cycle is so short you don't want to interrupt it with the stress of transplanting.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 7, 2015)

Why not start them off in a biodegradable pot and plant the whole pot in the ground when you put them outdoors. Autos are going to want 20 hrs of daylight and you wont get that outside, they will produce, just prob less bud than with 20 hours.
I have lots of outdoor experience with regular seeds in Ontario and since we are neighbours if I can help let me know


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2015)

Stank, do you have room to rock an outdoor grow? If so, here is my first suggestion. Get the soil tested. It is the smartest thing you can do and costs between 20-40 dollars. This will give you valuable info. It will tell you what you need to add to your soil, but more importantly what is already in your soil. It will tell the PH, all the minerals etc. 

It is the best money i ever spent in my yard!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2015)

LOL--Didn't even notice that these are autos.....

I would be for growing reg plants outdoors and keeping the autos indoors where they can get the 20 hours of light a day they really need.


----------



## lyfespan (May 7, 2015)

Autos for inside, period. 20-24 hr light, no transplanting, some autos will lock themselves out if you do.

Unless you can control the temps and live in Alaska or way the hell up there, ruddies will not do their thing outdoors.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 7, 2015)

You guys kill me . So the breeder is an idiot and tells people to grow them outside so they fail?

Autos will grow outside period. Not the best they could under 24/7 lighting and controlled enviro men but they will grow.
Rose it more of an experiment as I'm not Lic for this grow you dig? 

Thanks for your input but I believe they will grow


----------



## Dman1234 (May 7, 2015)

Us guys never said they wouldnt grow, they will.
Im guessing this will be a guerilla grow right?  your not putting these in your yard around here I hope. 
Find a spot to plant them north of hwy 7  but keep them inside until last week of May-June 1.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 7, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Us guys never said they wouldnt grow, they will.
> Im guessing this will be a guerilla grow right?  your not putting these in your yard around here I hope.
> Find a spot to plant them north of hwy 7  but keep them inside until last week of May-June 1.




See Dman has it figured out . That's what I am doing and I like your idea of using the grow threw pots.

What about protection? Should I wrap it in chicken wire? Or pour wolf piss around them lol ?


----------



## MR1 (May 7, 2015)

Go for the wolf piss Stank, but make sure it is freshly harvested.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 7, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> See Dman has it figured out . That's what I am doing and I like your idea of using the grow threw pots.
> 
> What about protection? Should I wrap it in chicken wire? Or pour wolf piss around them lol ?



I dont do anything and it hasnt been an issue.
Wanna see some crazy Autos check out this thread.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62623&highlight=auto+harvest


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 7, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Go for the wolf piss Stank, but make sure it is freshly harvested.


 

Male or Female piss?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 7, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> I dont do anything and it hasnt been an issue.
> Wanna see some crazy Autos check out this thread.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62623&highlight=auto+harvest


 

WOW you killed it Dman that's awesome! I am just doing a gurellia grow I got these autos for free after they insisted I try them so im not wasting hydro on them im going gurellia style.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2015)

Good luck Stank!


----------



## MR1 (May 7, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Male or Female piss?


 Whichever one you catch first.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431210805.984178.jpg


Caught it MR1 not sure on sex


----------



## MR1 (May 9, 2015)

Right on man, looks like you had it planned ahead of time, nice labels.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 9, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Right on man, looks like you had it planned ahead of time, nice labels.




Well yea gotta look professional if your gonna market it. Pamela is my marketing girl .


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

As long as it's not Palmela.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2015)

MR1 said:


> As long as it's not Palmela.




You don't think she is filling the bottles and selling it as pure wolf piss do you?


----------



## Dman1234 (May 10, 2015)

That stuff might actually be useful for guerilla grows if there wasnt this thing called rain.


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2015)

I don't know Stank, maybe go up north and ask our Native friends for the real stuff.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 10, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> That stuff might actually be useful for guerilla grows if there wasnt this thing called rain.




Ummm I'm not a sciencetist but isn't it like a SP? Phar a moan like when a dog pisses and marks it's territory ? 
So chicken wire is better I guess. 


I'm pretty sure I F these seeds up......I put them in Rockwool


----------



## Dman1234 (May 11, 2015)

Well i just assumed it would wash away in the rain, but im not a scientist either.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 11, 2015)

Will auto seeds work in Rockwool ?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 15, 2015)

Ok so they have been in Rockwool for 6 days and didn't sprout. They never dryied out so I tryed putting them into the soil to see if they sprout that way.

Since these didn't sprout cause I put them in Rockwool. I put down 5 cookies and 5 crown royal beans


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 18, 2015)

This is not gonna happen . Stank and Autos don't mix


----------

